# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Φωτιά στο Highspeed 5

## mitsakos

Αυτή την στιγμή φωτιά έχει ξεσπάσει στο ταχύπλοο που βρίσκεται στον νέο μωλο Δραπετσώνας για εργασίες μετασκευης.

----------


## MIOU

Νομίζω ότι πριν λίγο πήρε φωτιά! Οπως με ενημέρωσαν. Για λόγους ασφαλείας το μετακινούν απο το σημείο που βρισκόταν.

----------


## speedrunner

*Καίγεται πλοίο στην επισκευαστική ζώνη Κερατσινίου*

----------


## speedrunner

*Έκρηξη στο Highspeed 5 - Αγνοείται ναυτεργάτης*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ένας νεκρός από τη φωτιά στο Highspeed 5*

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...i-keratsiniou/



...από τις εικόνες φαινεται ότι τα επάνω ντεκ του σκάφους εχουν ουσιαστικά καταστραφεί...!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αρκετά μεγάλες οι ζημιές στο πλοίο όπως φαίνεται από τις φωτο και βίντεο από το Ζούγκλα 
Κρίμα που χάθηκε ένας από το πλήρωμα.

----------


## despo

> Κρίμα που χάθηκε ένας από το πλήρωμα.


Αυτό είναι το κυριότερο - Τα σίδερα φιάχνονται...

----------


## SteliosK

Τραγικές εικόνες..
Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του άτυχου ναυτικού.

----------


## leo85

Μεγάλες η ζημιές από τις φωτογραφίες που φαίνεται.
Τα συλλυπητήρια μου για των άνθρωπο που χάθηκε.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Μία ακόμα ανθρώπινη απώλεια για τη ναυτική οικογένεια*

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Τρομερά λυπηρό για τον άνθρωπο κ την οικογένεια του !Πραγματικά κρίμα & άδικο !! Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του !! Ξέρουμε τους λόγους που προκάλεσαν τη φωτιά ;; Παιδιά σορρυ που ρωτάω , αλλα (αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ας απαντήσει ) δεν ειναι κάπως τραβηγμένο να μην ξανα ταξιδέψει ποτε ;; Δεν γίνεται να επισκευάστει;;

----------


## LOS

Συλλυπητήρια για τον άτυχο ηλεκτρολόγο του πλοίου. 

Δυστυχώς το μέλλον του πλοίου είναι αβέβαιο αφού ουσιαστικά η γέφυρα(μαζί με όλα τα όργανα) και όλοι οι χώροι του accommodation καταστράφηκαν ολοσχαιρώς. Το θέμα είναι αν τα λεφτά που θα χρειαστούν θα γίνεται να δωθούν από τις ασφαλιστικές. Κρίμα για το πλοίο που χάνει σίγουρα τη σαιζόν. Το χειρότερο όλης της  υπόθεσης είναι ότι υπήρχε και ανθρώπινη απώλεια.

----------


## tablet

Κριμα για το παιδι που χαθηκε..!το βαπορι επισκευαζεται κοβεται η καμμενη γεφυρα και μπαινει καινουρια ...θελει χρονο αρκετο ομως κ καλα συνεργεια.

----------


## giorgos....

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του αδικοχαμένου ναυτικού του Highspeed 5. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να ευχηθούμε είναι κουράγιο και η εταιρεία να σταθεί δίπλα τους όπως ανακοίνωσε. Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι η τελευταία απώλεια ναυτικού αλλά και το τελευταίο ατύχημα. Όσο για το πλοίο το οποίο κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη ήταν το καλύτερο ταχύπλοο της εταιρείας, μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει, όσο δύσκολο και αν φαντάζει αυτό. Μπροστά στην ανθρώπινη απώλεια όμως αυτό είναι το ελάχιστο που θα σκεφτούμε.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μείον ένας ακόμα άνθρωπος που έχασε τη ζωή του κατά τη διάρκεια της εργασίας. 
Το πλοίο μη σώσει και ξαναταξιδέψει. Λαμαρίνες είναι. 
¶ντε μετά από μήνες ίσως το φτιάξουν και θα γυρίσει στα δρομολόγιά του. 
Ο άνθρωπος όμως, δυστυχώς δεν γυρνάει πίσω.
Κρίμα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο HS6 η ελληνική σημαία κ το σινιάλο της ΗSW είναι μεσίστια, σίγουρα από πρωτοβουλία του βατσιμάνη.Θα μπορούσε με εντολή άνωθεν να γίνει το ίδιο σε όλα τα πλοία της εταιρείας.
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του εκλιπόντος. :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

*Οι Αρχές συνέλαβαν εννέα άτομα για τη φωτιά που ξέσπασε το μεσημέρι στο ταχύπλοο επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο High Speed 5 στο Μώλο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι. Από την φωτιά βρήκε τραγικό θάνατο ένας 50χρονοςηλεκτρολόγος, μέλος του πληρώματος του πλοίου.*Τα άτομα που συνελήφθησαν είναι ο τεχνικός ασφαλείας, ο πλοίαρχος, ο πρώτος μηχανικός, καθώς και έξι υπεύθυνοι επισκευαστικών συνεργείων που εργάζονταν στο ταχύπλοο. Με εντολή εισαγγελέα οι συλληφθέντες αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι ενώ η προανάκριση για την υπόθεση συνεχίζεται.Ακόμα δεν έχουν γίνει γνωστά τα αίτια της πυρκαγιάς που ξέσπασε στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου. Ο Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός Οικονομίας, Υποδομών, Ναυτιλίας και Τουρισμού Θοδωρής Δρίτσας, από την πρώτη στιγμή ενημερώθηκε για το συμβάν, από τον αρχηγό του Λιμενικού Σώματος - Ελληνικής Ακτοφυλακής και παρακολούθησε την εξέλιξη και την τραγική κατάληξη της πυρκαγιάς. Εξέφρασε τη βαθιά του λύπη για το χαμό του άτυχου ναυτικού και τόνισε ότι το γεγονός αυτό, πρέπει να μας ενεργοποιήσει όλους.Ο υπουργός έδωσε εντολή προς τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες, για την άμεση διερεύνηση των αιτιών και συνθηκών που συνέβη το δυστύχημα και για τον άμεσο έλεγχο των εγγράφων αδειοδότησης των εκτελούμενων εργασιών.
Πρόθεση του υπουργού, είναι να ενεργοποιηθούν οι αναγκαίες διαδικασίες για τον αυστηρό έλεγχο του πλαισίου που διέπει την προστασία και ασφάλεια των εργαζομένων, την τήρηση της νομιμότητας και την αναζήτηση ευθυνών σε κάθε κατεύθυνση.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Θλίψη και οδύνη για την τραγική απώλεια του άτυχου ναυτικού. Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που θα τον σκεπάσει. Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του...

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Πέραν της τραγικής απώλειας του άτυχου ναυτικού που είναι και το σημαντικότερο όλων, ας ελπίσουμε πως η Εταιρεία θα αποφασίσει να επισκευάσει το πλοίο, γιατί δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε πως υπάρχουν πίσω και οι δεκάδες οικογένειες των υπόλοιπων ναυτικών - μελών του πληρώματος που περιμένουν να ζήσουν από αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πέραν της τραγικής απώλειας του άτυχου ναυτικού που είναι και το σημαντικότερο όλων, ας ελπίσουμε πως η Εταιρεία θα αποφασίσει να επισκευάσει το πλοίο, γιατί δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε πως υπάρχουν πίσω και οι δεκάδες οικογένειες των υπόλοιπων ναυτικών - μελών του πληρώματος που περιμένουν να ζήσουν από αυτό.


Kατά πως φαίνεται θα βγει ολική απώλεια.Όπερ σημαίνει είτε πάει γιά διάλυση είτε μεταπώληση από τους ασφαλιστές σε χαμηλή τιμή γιά ανακατασκευή κ περαιτέρω χρήση.
Η εταιρεία  μόνο γιά το δικό της συμφέρον μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει κ με αγορά άλλου σκάφους.
Ίδωμεν...

----------


## LOS

Παιδιά είναι πολύ νωρίς για να ξέρουμε για το μέλλον του πλοίου. Μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να γίνουν αυτή τη στιγμή. Προφανώς θα αναζητηθεί αντικαταστάτης που μάλλον υπάρχει ήδη έτοιμος πριν γίνει το συμβάν, αφού ήταν στα σκαριά αγορά ενός ταχυπλόου αντίστοιχων προδιαγραφών. ¶ρα ο κόσμος θα βρεί δουλειά.

----------


## dionisos

Δυστυχως η Ελληνικη Ναυτικη Οικογενεια εχασε αλλο ενα μελος της. Θερμα συλληπητηρια στην οικογενεια του αδικοχαμενου Ναυτικου.

----------


## MIOU

Μία σημερινή φωτογραφία του Η5 πάνω απο το Louis Aura.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σήμερα, στον μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι.

IMG_0041.jpg___IMG_0025.jpg___IMG_0048.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Από ότι φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία έχει πάθει μεγάλητερη ζημιά από ότι είδα στην TV. 
ΚΡΊΜΑ ΠΆΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΊ ΗΤΑΝ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΣΚΑΡΊ

----------


## manolisfissas

Από ότι φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία έχει πάθει μεγάλητερη ζημιά από ότι είδα στην τηλεόραση. ΚΡΊΜΑ ΠΆΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑΤΊ ΗΤΑΝ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΣΚΑΡΊ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλος καπετάνιος μου είπε, ότι ήδη έχουν έλθει ειδικοί από την Austal για να το επιθεωρήσουν και να δουν αν μπορεί - συμφέρει να επιδιορθωθεί. Για να δούμε τι δούμε ....στο τέλος.

----------


## ιθακη

Τελικά ακούσαμε τίποτα?

Σήμερα πάντως είχε αμάξια κοντά του

IMG_0276.JPG

----------


## leo85

Κάθε μέρα έχει αυτοκίνητα,μετά τη φωτιά. ίδωμεν :Distrust: 

Highspeed 5 30-3-2015 01.gif .

----------


## Eng

Αχ αυτά τα aluminum alloys...  Να είναι αείμνηστος ο προϊστάμενος ηλεκτρολόγος...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το λαβωμένο HIGHSPEED 5 φωτογραφημένο στις 07-04-2015 από το Μπρούφας πηγαίνοντας για Πειραιά.

HIGHSPEED 5 183 07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Ξέρετε τη έγινε εντελή με την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία Austal άμα μπορεί να επισκευαστεί ή όχι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξέρετε τη έγινε εντελή με την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία Austal άμα μπορεί να επισκευαστεί ή όχι.


Eίναι πρώτα θέμα ασφάλειας κ εταιρείας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το θέαμα είναι φοβερό. Η οροφή του πλοίου έχει λιώσει τόσο πολύ, που μέσα από το πλοίο βλέπεις τον ουρανό σε πολλά σημεία και κάτω από τη γέφυρα στο σαλόνι vip βλέπεις το βουνό του Περάματος. Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα και για τον άνθρωπο που χάθηκε και για το πλοίο.

HIGHSPEED 5 187 21-04-2015.jpg

----------

